# Gorilla Glue- Is it Ready For Harvest? (Pics Inside)



## Wigiberto (Mar 29, 2017)

Guys,

So I have a GG Auto and it is at 71 Days from seed.

Top colas pistils have been turning orange for about a week. 

IF your wondering where the center dominant cola went, well.. I "Fimmed" the GG auto and it didn't grow it out, it just grew a knot of flower in the top center.

See attached Trichome shots and pics. ( some look milky to me already)

Your thoughts are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Mar 30, 2017)

Needs to go longer


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 4, 2017)

How about now?


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd say a little longer. It'll probably swell a little (fatten up) & get a little bit frostier & aromatic. Could harvest now tho, looks close enough, but itd definitely be worth your wait imo.. I've never grown autos tho. I'm assuming maturity would be the same either way..


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you brother... 

I'm going to give it another week or two. 

Just took some trich shots and looks like she can hang in there a little longer. 

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 5, 2017)

I would pull it within a few days myself. A lot of amber came through in your past update.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah for sure starting to see some amber. Depends on the type of high you like. I personally would wait 4-7 days, but if you like more of a heady high then pull sooner. Gorilla glue (not the auto) definitely taste and smokes better when you let it go a little longer and get more on the amber side. Good luck!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Apr 8, 2017)

The heads get the amber first I didn't see any clear to milky great pictures I need a better camera for my Deep Purple phenos OG JC


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 9, 2017)

Just pulled it down today at day 82 from seed.

Here is a pic of one of the colas

Will report the dry weight within a week or so


----------



## baker_420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow wigi! I saw your pic on a different gorilla glue thread the other day, but man has she grown! Beautiful girls you've got bro!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Just pulled it down today at day 82 from seed.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the colas
> 
> ...


Looks great, good job!


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 21, 2017)

baker_420 said:


> Wow wigi! I saw your pic on a different gorilla glue thread the other day, but man has she grown! Beautiful girls you've got bro!


Thanks brother!! Appreciate it!


ForeverGreen42 said:


> Looks great, good job!


Thanks my man!!


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 21, 2017)

Dry weight came in at just shy of 2 ounces on this one plant. She was fast and easy to grow.

I also got this FastBuds GG Auto lab tested for potency with a reputable lab here in my area. Roughly 2 weeks after the chop.

I was hoping for it to be in the 20% THC range but not bad for an auto. I may have been able to go a little longer but the ambers were coming in heavy and was already at day 82.

What do you think?

(SEE ATTACHED PIC FOR RESULTS)


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Apr 21, 2017)

He'll ya that's awesome for An auto!!! I may have to grow a couple this summer. Thanks for posting bro, props once again!


----------



## Imayunggod (Feb 13, 2020)

Wigiberto said:


> How about now?
> 
> View attachment 3919230
> 
> ...


Aye our plants are twins!! looks good. i fem mine to just to see. im letting mine go an extra 2 weeks just to make sure


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Feb 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Imayunggod (Feb 25, 2020)

Is mine ready??


----------



## quddus702 (Dec 31, 2020)

Imayunggod said:


> Is mine ready??


yes you were ready


----------



## rymander (Feb 10, 2021)

Wigiberto said:


> Guys,
> 
> So I have a GG Auto and it is at 71 Days from seed.
> 
> ...


You have another month easy - you got white pistols and fresh orange all over the place- the orange needs to start kind of "drying and wilting" like the dry buds we smoke - and the white pistols you see......are gonna be gone - lol you legit need to wait until it looks like weed haha If someone gave you that to smoke you'd be like......wtf is this haha but lower time for all my GG's are super easy to tell - these girls are food suckers - they eat a ton - towards the end the leaves are gonna start turning a nice yellow/purple right then stop feeding - water only and flush for 1 week - 2 weeks and then slam her w 2-3 days of straight darkness and no water - shell frost up like a blizzard - Your leaves are WAY to green to be close to harvest - first off - you wanna defoliate the shit outta the bottom third - rip everything out so she can focus on her bud sites right now and not her leaves - itll also let light and air in which will help too - shes spending too much energy below when theres no bud sites there - that shits useless right now - defoliate the bottom - put her under a scrog net to even out the bud sites (and hopefully save that failed-top you did) and feed the shit out of her - she looks gorgeous already tho! check mine - i just cut her a week ago - this is what yours is gonna look like when done - i froze her and gave her darkness until she blew up purple - love GG


----------



## Matlock Coco (Jul 7, 2021)

Dude, that is awesome information. I'm very close to harvest as you mentioned in your post. The trichomes still look clear but I'm seeing amber in the heads. I like the idea you mention: "water only and flush for 1 week - 2 weeks and then slam her w 2-3 days of straight darkness and no water - shell frost up like a blizzard".

Here's a couple pics. I'd love to get your advice.


----------

